# Anyone at the VT 100?



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I was considering driving up as a spectator, as I missed out on volunteering. I know there were a lot of issues with the local neighbors last year and spectators actually might be discouraged, but just curious if any HF Members were participating.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 19, 2010)

Honestly I live in NH and haven't even heard about it until now.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Not yet, maybe next year, it's on my wish-list.

I have a good friend doing the 100 this week end, so I'll be cheering her from home and following her adventures on FB.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

DH and I were there. Currently in the middle of cleaning the resulting mess (aka the entire trailer and also doing about 80 loads of laundry). Will post a thread with pics and videos when I get a few minutes to edit them and write the story!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Eole said:


> I have a good friend doing the 100 this week end, so I'll be cheering her from home and following her adventures on FB.



Nancy or April? (I am assuming it would be one of the Canadian ladies). I had the pleasure of sharing some trail with both of them!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Very cool Phantom! Can't wait to see your pictures. I didn't end up making it. Can you share your thoughts on whether it's worth it to go as a spectator? Not as a volunteer or to crew for someone, but just to go watch?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

egrogan said:


> Very cool Phantom! Can't wait to see your pictures. I didn't end up making it. Can you share your thoughts on whether it's worth it to go as a spectator? Not as a volunteer or to crew for someone, but just to go watch?


I guess that would depend on how easily you get bored.. Once the runners and riders leave camp, they don't come back until the finish. There are several big runner's stations though where a lot of people camped out on the side of the road and cheered for the riders and runners going by, so spectating is possible. 

Personally, I think a human attempting to run 100 miles is something to see, but I am not sure I would want to sit there for hours and hours doing it (though the finish line is def an amazing place to be).


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Phantom, I saw the placings, congratulations on both of you. I'll be looking forward to your story and pictures.

My friend is Nancy Z. and very proud to say that she completed her first 100 on her mare Luba. She sure deserved that buckle!


----------

